# Checking cost of medication



## facetious (12 Apr 2012)

Where can one check the price of medication in Ireland.

I have just bought a prescribed medication in the local chemist and paid just over 82 euros for 30 capsules which will do me for 15 days.

Last month I was in the UK and bought 28 capsules, same manufacturer which cost me approx 38 sterling.

When I paid the chemist here, I thought that I was paying for 56 capsules but when I got home, I discovered that the price was for just 30 capsules.

Is there a site, medical/pharmacy association or government dept that can give me the correct price?


----------



## mathepac (13 Apr 2012)

http://www.imt.ie/mims

There's a hardcopy version of the above (MIMS) that contains retail prices as well as other information. If you are friendly with a medic, a nurse or a pharmacist they may let you have an old copy.


----------



## Protocol (14 Apr 2012)

Try www.pcrs.ie

Then click on List of Reimbursable Items on the left.

This should lead you to a list of all drugs, and what the HSE pays for them.


----------



## twofor1 (15 Apr 2012)

Protocol said:


> This should lead you to a list of all drugs, and what the HSE pays for them.


 
Wow, if I was to get my medication on a medical card the pharmacist would get paid €18.66, but paying cash it costs me €35.48


----------



## rupert7 (18 Apr 2012)

twofor1 said:


> Wow, if I was to get my medication on a medical card the pharmacist would get paid €18.66, but paying cash it costs me €35.48


 
if you get a fridge item on your medical card that costs the pharmacist €100 he will get reimbursed €93.50, yes he makes a loss on it!!!


----------

